# New Rival front shift problem??



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Just received my new Rival group, old Ultegra 6600 wqas done... Installed it this weekend and the rear shifts fine, but the front shifter is very stiff. It shifts into the large ring ok, but shifting back to to the small, it takes all my effor, scared I'm going to snap the lever!!!

I've run the cable on the insideof the bar, would going to the outside make a big difference? I'm using the stock Sram cables and housing, I've heard they are not the best, but that stiff???

Any sugestions?

Thanks.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

You need to use SRAM or Jagwire inners, they are 1.1m instead of the 1.2 that Shimano uses. Sounds like thats ok. You know there is 2 clicks right? The first trims it in the big chainring, the second shifts to the small ring. Other than that I'd suggest checking the routing between the shift barrel and where the cable outer meets the lever and makes sure that area is well lubed, and double check both the inner and outer for kinks..... Good luck!!


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Thanks, they are the new origional Sram cables. I have some DA outers (almost new) I may try. I'll need to get some new 1.2 Shimano inner cables to go with them. 

It's weird, It feels like it's jammed. Should the cable be really tight?


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Does the cage move at all when you use the trim feature? I am going to assume very little, if any movement. You probably have too much tension on the front cable. Put some slack in it.

You can find a few other threads in the SRAM forum on the same issue if you want more datapoints.


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

cable routing at the derailleur is the problem. the cable needs to pass outside to the left of the tab (when viewed from the rear of the bike), then over the top of the cable bolt in the groove. this gives a bit more leverage to move the derailleur cage over the big ring. unfortunate, but the instructions are not very clear on this.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I run my Red cables on the inner grooves and have absolutely zero shifting problems. I doubt this will fix a shifting problem of too much cable tension.


----------

